# Direct Grant without Form 80 and Form 1221



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Just wondering, if anyone getting a direct grant without filling form 80 and/or form 1221?


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Just wondering, if anyone getting a direct grant without filling form 80 and/or form 1221?


Form80 ans 1221 is not mandatory for all so there can be direct grants without it.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

ice_cool said:


> Form80 ans 1221 is not mandatory for all so there can be direct grants without it.


Did you fill those forms?
is form 1221 for spouse only or to be filled with primary applicant as well? provided form 80 is being submitted at the same time


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

ice_cool said:


> Form80 ans 1221 is not mandatory for all so there can be direct grants without it.


what is your saying in my case:confused2:

EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years in hydropower) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
waiting for GRANT :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi aldoboy

In DIBP website it is clearly mentioned that for faster visa decision form 80 and form 1221 is required.
From almost 95% applicants, CO asked form 80 and form 1221. 
May be there are few chances for people getting grant without these if they already in australia.
I also got direct grant in 36 days 3 months ago. Frontloaded both forms for me and my spouse.


Check this link for detail about form 80 and form 1221.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

hi,

How to fill these form.
Can I fill it by tying in pdf and print only last page to sign and scan plus merged it with other typed pdf to make one single file.
plz guide me. Printing all and hand written is a bit boring.


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

I am filling form 80, what should I write in q 24 " Are you applying for a temporary visa " as I am applying for visa 489.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ayushka

Yes u can scan last page and merge into one pdf. If u use adobe acrobat reader dc, u can sign electronically also to avoid scanning and merging


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

80.pawan said:


> Hi Ayushka
> 
> Yes u can scan last page and merge into one pdf. If u use adobe acrobat reader dc, u can sign electronically also to avoid scanning and merging


Thank you!


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

ayushka515 said:


> Thank you!


Dear 80.pawan

While filling form 80 in Q. 39 part N, visa refusal, I got confused.
I got refusal of tourist visa for USA on August 2015 (more than 6 months ago). Do I have to include these history in my form?
Please guide me.


----------



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

ayushka515 said:


> Dear 80.pawan
> 
> While filling form 80 in Q. 39 part N, visa refusal, I got confused.
> I got refusal of tourist visa for USA on August 2015 (more than 6 months ago). Do I have to include these history in my form?
> Please guide me.


Well the question asks you to mention that. If you do not mention this then you are lying. If you get caught then you may not even have to explain this, you get a big denial.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

ssinghvcp said:


> Well the question asks you to mention that. If you do not mention this then you are lying. If you get caught then you may not even have to explain this, you get a big denial.


Thank you, I will include.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

ayushka515 said:


> Dear 80.pawan
> 
> While filling form 80 in Q. 39 part N, visa refusal, I got confused.
> I got refusal of tourist visa for USA on August 2015 (more than 6 months ago). Do I have to include these history in my form?
> Please guide me.


Yes, you definitely should include that and explain at the end of the form, section T if I'm not misataken


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Reason why I'm asking this
A friend of mine got a direct grant in 2- 3 months without uploading those forms (onshore applicant) whilst my other friend got her visa about 4-5 months after frontloading those forms (same onshore)


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Yes, you definitely should include that and explain at the end of the form, section T if I'm not misataken



Thank you for your valuable reply!


----------



## priyankamonga (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi,
Me and my husband have received the direct grant without filling form 80 or form 1221. The grant was approved on 19th day of lodging the Visa application and there were no verification calls also.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

priyankamonga said:


> Hi,
> Me and my husband have received the direct grant without filling form 80 or form 1221. The grant was approved on 19th day of lodging the Visa application and there were no verification calls also.


Which visa did you apply for?points?
and under which ANZCO?
Any timeline?
Many thanks


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

priyankamonga said:


> Hi,
> Me and my husband have received the direct grant without filling form 80 or form 1221. The grant was approved on 19th day of lodging the Visa application and there were no verification calls also.


Many Congratz

can you share your timeline, date of lodge ANZSCO etc. Thanks.


----------



## priyankamonga (Apr 29, 2016)

aldoboy said:


> Which visa did you apply for?points?
> and under which ANZCO?
> Any timeline?
> Many thanks



My husband was the main applicant with "Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)" visa
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
XX/10/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+) I have cleared IELTS with 7 points
15/01/2016 -- ACS Created
08/03/2016 -- ACS Result (Positive)
09/03/2016 -- EOI Submitted (65 points with got updated to 70 in Apr for experience)
13/04/2016 -- 189 Invite
04/05/2016 -- Lodged 189 Visa (with PCC)
07/05/2016 -- Medicals
23/05/2016 -- Direct Grant

It seems that everything have been quick in our case, but the reality is that we have been preparing for it for more than 2 years. Almost all the documents were in place beforehand. We have not spared even a single a point for the process to get delayed. We have also faced many hurdles like, I have misplaced my IELTS score card and the most disappointing part is that IDP do not provide any duplicate copies for that. I had to get the English proficiency certificate from the college. I found it later and uploaded it. We were sceptical about the PCC, since I do not have any address proof for my new residence after marriage. But fortunately, we both have received the PCC same day at the Passport Seva Kendra itself. In fact we have also created form 80 and 1221 to upload immediately, in case asked, but those were never asked since it was a direct grant.
My husband wanted to land in Sydney in the month of July pertaining to the job opportunities in this very month, and is flying in 2nd week of Jul


----------



## priyankamonga (Apr 29, 2016)

ayushka515 said:


> Many Congratz
> 
> can you share your timeline, date of lodge ANZSCO etc. Thanks.


Thanks Ayushka, I have provided the details below
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
XX/10/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+) 
15/01/2016 -- ACS Created
08/03/2016 -- ACS Result (Positive)
09/03/2016 -- EOI Submitted (65 points with got updated to 70 in Apr for experience)
13/04/2016 -- 189 Invite
04/05/2016 -- Lodged 189 Visa (with PCC)
07/05/2016 -- Medicals
23/05/2016 -- Direct Grant


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

My Case:
EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
IMMI acc status: Application Received 
CO Asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for both applicant: 21 June 2016
Adelaide Team
IMMI acc status: Information Requested
Submitted on same day: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Application on progress

waiting for GRANT


----------

